# Western Digital Monster 2TB Caviar Green Drive, Preview Test



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://hothardware.com/News/WD-2TB-Caviar-Green-Monster-Drive-Preview/


> "Today Western Digital is announcing their WD20WEADS drive, otherwise known as the WD Caviar Green 2.0TB. With 32MB of onboard cache and special power management algorithms that balance spindle speed and transfer rates, the WD Caviar Green 2TB not only breaks the 2 terabyte barrier but also offers an extremely low-power profile in its standard 3.5" SATA footprint. Early testing shows it keeps pace with similar capacity drives from Seagate and Samsung."


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Too bad it can't be used in a Tivo at full capacity.

Of course I don't know what I'd do with it if it could be. A 1TB already gives me almost a week of continuous viewing and I seldom ever re-watch anything I've already seen for at least a couple of years.


----------

